# Using Frozen Peppers for Fermented Hot Sauce



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

I’m about to try a fermented hot sauce from frozen peppers.

Has anyone here done this?

Any tips?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

....why?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My guess is that the organisms needed to start the fermenting would be killed by freezing. You might need to toss in a couple fresh ones to get it started.

mjb.


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

teamfat said:


> My guess is that the organisms needed to start the fermenting would be killed by freezing. You might need to toss in a couple fresh ones to get it started.
> 
> mjb.


Thank you for the reply teamfat.

I figured I would have to add a little fresh vegetable to the mix. Thought I would just grate some carrot into the first batch. Maybe I should get a fresh pepper, probably decades since I last bought a pepper.

Actually had to send away for simple fermenting supplies. Would have thought I could get this stuff locally from the home brewing suppliers or health food stores.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

https://www.quora.com/Can-you-ferment-frozen-vegetables


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

french fries said:


> https://www.quora.com/Can-you-ferment-frozen-vegetables


Thanks French fries, That link sums it up pretty well. Though I froze peppers with the skins on it's probably a good idea to add a fresh vegetable to speed up the process. A faster ferment has less chance to be contaminated.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh they are YOUR peppers that you froze, I got it. I thought you were going to buy frozen peppers at the grocery and use those. Didn't make sense to me.


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

someday said:


> Oh they are YOUR peppers that you froze, I got it. I thought you were going to buy frozen peppers at the grocery and use those. Didn't make sense to me.


Ha, that's funny, now I see why the why? .


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I actually wrote this before FF send that link.
Anyway....

I was going to give this a try some time ago, using frozen and fresh chili's.
I didn't come around to it though

My experiment with lacto fermenting my madam Jeanet chili's failed because of not enough attention.
I had them in a small bucket, covered with a plastic bag of brine. I forgot about them and when I did check there was just a bit too much gunk, so I threw them (was too much to remove properly).
They did smell pretty OK though.

I think it is time for a new attempt (they can join my wine, cider, an vinegar trials)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

One of the best batches of fermented hot sauce involved these:









These were cold smoked using apple, then fermented along with some fresh ones and garlic. Think I went about 45 days before turning into sauce.









Quite tasty end result. No time to do another batch for the pepper challenge. Well, maybe fermented for a week might be enough, perhaps I'll try, but it will be store bought chilis, not the gardening season here in Salt Lake right now.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I really like that idea @teamfat


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Decided to see if a 10 day or so ferment works, got these habs and serranos in the smoker as I type this. Along with a small wedge of Stilton cheese.









Is it true that the straighter the stem the more mild the pepper?

mjb.


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

Some peppers from the freezer.










Trying these new fangled silicone airlocks.

To one jar I added a pepper from the store and to the other a carrot from the garden.









Now to see what happens.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

salty dog said:


> Some peppers from the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fascinated - what did happen?


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

I let it ferment longer thinking maybe it would need more time using frozen peppers and it didn't look all that active.

I strained out the brine and added back only enough for the immersion blender to do it's thing.









Ended up with a nice HOT fermented mash.

A nice spoonable consistency.

Lots of heat and flavor.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks good!
Did you notice a difference to the jars (the one with added carrot vs the store-bought chili'c)

I am going to have to give it a try with my frozen chili's as I got loads of them.


----------



## salty dog (Mar 3, 2014)

butzy said:


> Looks good!
> Did you notice a difference to the jars (the one with added carrot vs the store-bought chili'c)
> 
> I am going to have to give it a try with my frozen chili's as I got loads of them.


The one I added a carrot to developed kahm yeast. I tired of skimming it off and tossed it. Perhaps the carrot was a slower kickstart to the ferment.

I'll next try a small batch of sauerkraut. I think the best way to kickstart the peppers might be to use some of the brine from the sauerkraut.


----------

